# How do I change the network adapter name? (Windows 10)



## slim142 (Jul 30, 2016)

So I want to make this default, remove the "(2)"






How can I do this?


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2016)

http://www.download3k.com/articles/How-to-change-a-network-s-name-in-Windows-8-or-10-01258


----------



## slim142 (Jul 30, 2016)

Not what I meant. I was referring to the 

"Intel (R) Ethernet Connection (2) I..."

I want to remove the (2) since by upgrading the driver, it changed it from default to (2).


----------



## AsRock (Jul 30, 2016)

Maybe re download the drivers and uninstall the current ones then reinstall the new ones.

I would not worry about it.


----------



## slim142 (Jul 31, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Maybe re download the drivers and uninstall the current ones then reinstall the new ones.
> 
> I would not worry about it.



I'm afraid that would actually make it (3) lol


----------



## AsRock (Jul 31, 2016)

Wow lol, did you try uninstalling the driver from the Device Manager ?, although it might just go 4 HAHA.

You have OCD ?, if not don't worry about it.


----------



## little cat (Jul 31, 2016)

Right click on it ?


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Disable wireless and then remove connection from device manager, and reboot.
It should install the (one) connection as the primary, then re-enable wireless.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jul 31, 2016)

you might be able to view hidden devices in devmgr uninstall all of them, that should reset the names. Iv had to do this before.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 31, 2016)

Don't worry about it. I'm on #8

It doesn't affect anything


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 31, 2016)

Same, i'm on network 4 Local Area Connection 3, and no problems, no idea what changed mine either, unless it was disconnecting my computer while others stayed online.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm fighting my OCD with this shit since I've upgraded LAN on my Sabertooth as well. It's driving me insane XD


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Aug 2, 2016)

Create system restore point
Boots to safemode - Remove all local area connections in device manager and hidden one 
Reboot 
Reinstall driver


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 4, 2016)

There is a Microsofte Fixit available. Search around. It worked really well for me back in Windows 7 days.


----------



## lorraine walsh (Aug 29, 2016)

Press Windows Key + R, type secpol.msc and press Enter to run it. In Local Security Policy window, go to the Network List Manager Policies in the left pane. Now in the right pane double click on the network name that you want to change. In the Properties windows under the Name section make sure that Name is selected. Now in the input field enter the name that you wish to use for your connection. Click Apply then OK to save the changes. And you might have to log in again or to restart your computer before the changes are applied.


----------



## qubit (Aug 29, 2016)

slim142 said:


> So I want to make this default, remove the "(2)"
> 
> View attachment 77431
> 
> How can I do this?


Right click, Rename. Done.


----------



## elitan (Sep 8, 2016)

Well, You just press "F2" and rename it. So easy


----------



## Hockster (Sep 8, 2016)

elitan said:


> Well, You just press "F2" and rename it. So easy


That's not what he was asking to change......


----------



## lorraine walsh (Sep 9, 2016)

elitan said:


> Well, You just press "F2" and rename it. So easy


Did you even read what he asked. The post was about changing the network adapter name not that of some file or folder on desktop.


----------



## slozomby (Sep 9, 2016)

option 1: use cmd
Netsh interface set interface name="Ethernet" newname="RenamedAdapter"

option 2: use powershell
Get-NetAdapter -Name Ethernet | Rename-NetAdapter -NewName Renamed


for more detail:
https://blogs.technet.microsoft.com...enaming-network-adapters-by-using-powershell/

hmmm. nm I should also learn to read.


----------



## Pyney (Jan 31, 2021)

So, this was also doing my head in... but I have solved it - I had the same issue where I had a (2) after 'Ethernet Connection'




The answer is to select and copy the name from the properties screen above and open Registry Editor
Ctrl+F to open the Find dialog - search for keys containing that particular name

My adapter was found in the following group: Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\
You then want to change the name in the 'FriendlyName' entry.

Exit Registry Editor and refresh the Network and Sharing Centre.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jan 31, 2021)

Pyney said:


> My adapter was found in the following group: Computer\HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Enum\PCI\
> You then want to change the name in the 'FriendlyName' entry.
> 
> Exit Registry Editor and refresh the Network and Sharing Centre.


thats where device IDs are stored, which you can find by looking in the Device Manager.



> DM > right click device ( network adapter ) > properties > Details tab > drop down box to Hardware IDs



should be easy to compare to whats listed in the registry after that.


----------

